# What do y'all think ....



## nick1368 (Oct 7, 2008)

about  what is appropriate and inappropriate to wear to lodge on a stated meeting?  I think we have had this discussion before.  The reason I ask is because our Jr. Past Master showed up this evening for a stated meeting in shorts, t-shirt, and sandals!  Now keep in mind when he was JW he showed up in similar attire and was told it wasn't appropriate.  
How do you approach this Brother or do you not?  We don't have a set attire for stated meetings so I guess it boils down to common sense.  I guess I am old fashioned like that, I dont care if everyone shows up to Church with shorts on, I am still going to wear slacks and a tie on Sunday morning.


----------



## RJS (Oct 7, 2008)

What does everyone else in your lodge wear?


----------



## nick1368 (Oct 7, 2008)

RJS said:


> What does everyone else in your lodge wear?



Slacks or jeans with either polo style shirts or dress shirts.  No ties....we are in SETX where it is hotter than hell 364 days out of the year...lol


----------



## JTM (Oct 8, 2008)

i'm split on this one.  the decision comes down to what the master decides, ultimately, though.. of course.

but

on one hand, you definetely dont want to be chasing away members, especially a pm...  also it is definitely the internal qualifications that matter.  

on the other... are you concerned because he's being disrespectful?

this being texas, we recently had an issue come up with spit cups in lodge... is that disrespectful?  to me it wasn't because at one time, most lodges had spittoons by the altar.  this is much in the same way.  

what one person considers appropriate can differ wildly (and oftenly, unnappreciably) from another.  it sounds like the first step was already taken when he was jw.

for me, even if i was master, i'd leave the issue up to other pm's.  if they feel like it's important enough and his attire is just egregious enough,  then let them take it up with him.  they tend to work together on these sort of issues, especially with one of their own...   

each lodge is different, and they range from everyone dress in tshirts, shorts, and sandals to full on tuxedos as the norm.

now that i've yakked on it for a while, i'll leave a reminder that our ancient brethren probably wore sandals to lodge as well...  heh.  and think, if ya'll's stateds can get as lively as i've seen ours, then maybe attire is one f the minor issues.


----------



## TexMass (Oct 8, 2008)

In MA, it's suit and tie for members, tuxedos and white gloves for officers.  I have explained that many years ago members in TX were virtually coming in from the farm or ranch and probably wore their overalls to lodge.  Up here in MA, almost all lodges go dark for the summer because most of the buildings are hundreds of years old and have no air conditioning.  The June meeting can be brutal at times in a suite or tux.  But to answer your question, I think respect should be paid to the fraternity so slacks and collared shirt would be the minimum.  JMHO.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 8, 2008)

I almost always ride my motorcycle these days.  That said, I wear jeans (nice ones not old rags) a collard shirt (hate polo's but that's just me) and boots.  I check my FMRC vest at the lodge room coat rack...  I have seen people in shorts, sandals, t-shirts, sleeveless shirts and more.  Since going to the SR reunion, I'm rethinking my views on this.   It changes the attitudes and decorum when in a coat and tie.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 8, 2008)

I like what they do in Mass...


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 8, 2008)

TCShelton said:


> I like what they do in Mass...



I agree 100%. I would be in awe.


----------



## owls84 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Watch This*

Well I too am split. I feel that this topic is a very sensitive one. I think it is very important that we continue to look at the internal not the external. I feel that as long as one is going to Lodge then why should it matter what he wears. I feel that if one wants to wear shorts then let them wear shorts. It is very important that we allow EVERYONE feel comfortable in Lodge. No one is better than the next so why should what they wear be any different. Now on the same note it does look great with everyone looking good in suits but I believe we should never alienate someone because they want to wear shorts.


----------



## TexMass (Oct 10, 2008)

I just got a peek at my PM pocket jewel to be presented to me on the 18th of this month.  I don't remember if TX does that or not.  Up here, PM jewels are returned to the original lodge after the PM passes away and are used for another PM.  They just put a second plate on the back with hinge so you can see your information and the original owners when the plate is flipped up.  At first I thought this seemed kind of cheap but as you start to see some of the jewels and how old they really are you get impressed.  The older the better!  Older = more metal & more gold.  Mine was originally made in 1959, one year before I was born.  They stand about 4 inches tall and hang in your coat pocket.  With that said, why on earth would I wear something that would not allow me to wear my PM jewel.  But that's me.

My wife says "Masons are like fish, they're all attracted to little shiney things".


----------



## TexMass (Oct 10, 2008)

_Moved from another post_

_In a recent post, it was also mentioned that they thought shorts were not a problem because it was the internal and not the external....  No argument with the latter.   In my post previous to that I mentioned that a Mason should show respect to the fraternity and dress accordingly. A church going man does not dress like he's going to church everyday, only when he's going to church. This does not make him less moral on weekdays. He pays respect to the church and his religion of choice by dressing appropriatly when attending services. I see no difference for lodge meetings.  _

When I attended Waco Lodge, I had no slacks or suit.  I wore my best jeans and a collard shirt and boots or dress casual shoes, no tennis shoes.  I finally bought a golf shirt with the S&C embroidered on it and wore that often.  I had to buy two suits when I began to visit my lodge up here and less than a year later I had to buy a tux.  I feel like I'm showing respect to the Craft by my atire.  Again, that's just me.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 10, 2008)

owls84 said:


> I would like everyone to watch this video and tell me what you think then.



I don't think that video has any relevance to what we are discussing.  Johnny Paycheck (drug addict, rapist, attempted murderer) being able to walk into a church wearing whatever he wants has nothing to do with someone wearing shorts into a lodge.  Any riff-raff can go to church, but not just anyone is allowed into a lodge.  God isn't selective, we are.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 10, 2008)

And I thought Josh was sneaking the yes dance in..whew.


----------



## TexMass (Oct 10, 2008)

TCShelton said:


> Any riff-raff can go to church, but not just anyone is allowed into a lodge.  God isn't selective, we are.




WOW! 

Nicely put!


----------



## owls84 (Oct 10, 2008)

TCShelton said:


> I don't think that video has any relevance to what we are discussing.



Well I wasn't talking about Johnny Paycheck himself. I was using it about how can we decide that just because if a Brother wears shorts to lodge that means he doens't take Masonry seriously? I think his actions in lodge should speak for that. In other post all in this forum we talk about how we need more activity but then we talk about how we want to go to a dress code. Now Brother Tom you and I have spoke on this very issue and we can agree to disagree. However, I know that in small town lodges that have that light shining just as bright if not brighter than and big town lodge can think and they don't wear suits and I'm willing to bet some of them wear shorts and etc. to lodge. All my stance is that we should look at the man and decide if he is worthy not his clothes. I was using the Outlaws Prayer to show that we shouldn't judge someone by their clothes. Lets look past that and look at thier actions. 

So I feel clothes don't matter but thats just me. However if the majority of the lodge feels that it should be a bylaw then by all means I would accept the bylaw and move on. I just feel there are more important things to focus on.


----------



## TexMass (Oct 10, 2008)

As I have posted before.  Wearing a suit does not make you a better Mason.  You can join a lodge and never attend another meeting but still be a Mason and live a life of strong Masonic value.  All I have said is you should be respectful to the Craft and dress appropriatly when going to lodge.  This has nothing to do with you being a Mason.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 10, 2008)

TexMass said:


> All I have said is you should be respectful to the Craft and dress appropriatly when going to lodge.  This has nothing to do with you being a Mason.



Exactly.  You don't wear shorts to funerals or weddings (at least I hope not) for the same reason they shouldn't be worn to stated meetings or degrees.  The next step down that path is saying that I man doesn't need to practice hygiene to be allowed in either.  You gotta draw the line somewhere.  A poorly dressed man hurts the eyes just as bad as a stinky fellow hurts the nose...


----------



## rhitland (Oct 12, 2008)

_Any riff-raff can go to church, but not just anyone is allowed into a lodge. God isn't selective, we are. _
Tom I understand where you are coming from but this is not an issue that is taught or talked into other people, dressing nice is something individualy learned by experience and observation. I am sure somewhere in your life as all of ours dress was not as important as it is now to you, but that did not make you less of a person then nor detract from the person you would become, telling or giving the impression that someone is less legidamate for thier dress does detract from their confidence and are then less likley to adhere to good and God. Is our goal in Masonry to represent good and try and act more in accordance with the Lord or will we pollute the message with crazy laws and dress codes?


----------



## JTM (Oct 12, 2008)

here's what needs to happen, then.  

a lodge or the master, or whoever needs to set out the rules of what is acceptable and what isn't.  if people can't deal with it, then they need to leave.  if the rule isn't set, then the external wasn't as important to those members 

teehee.

actually, the best "argument" FOR appropriate dress was from another lodge that shares our same building.  they want everyone to meet "on the level."  as such, they are all in tuxedos during their meeting.  all wearing the same thing.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 13, 2008)

rhitland said:


> Is our goal in Masonry to represent good and try and act more in accordance with the Lord or will we pollute the message with crazy laws and dress codes?



I think the message gets polluted when people show up looking like bums, particularly during degrees.  I think that our candidates deserve the best degree possible, and when someone is there in shorts, it greatly detracts from the sincerety of the event.


----------



## nick1368 (Oct 13, 2008)

TCShelton said:


> I think the message gets polluted when people show up looking like bums, particularly during degrees.  I think that our candidates deserve the best degree possible, and when someone is there in shorts, it greatly detracts from the sincerety of the event.



I agree....especially for an EA..this is the 1st impression a new brother has of Our Great Fraternity.


----------



## ravickery03 (Oct 16, 2008)

I think I chimed in when we had this on the old fourm, but I am a big fan of coat and tie, people that go to lodge in tore up jeans and their Johnson t-shirts really bother me.

Maybe I am just a snob.


----------



## TexMass (Oct 18, 2008)

I received my PM pocket Jewel tonight.  Now, why would I wear something that would not let me show this off?







I also received my PM apron and PM certificate from GL.  It was a good night.


----------



## RJS (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice!  Congratulations Bro!


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 19, 2008)

That looks awesome.


----------



## nick1368 (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice.  Maybe we should start doing that in Texas....


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 19, 2008)

nick1368 said:


> Very nice.  Maybe we should start doing that in Texas....



I concur.


----------



## Bro Mike (Oct 19, 2008)

Yep, that is wicked cool.  Looks great, but the history behind it makes it even better.


----------



## TexMass (Oct 19, 2008)

In MA we "recycle" jewels.  A PM jewel is traditionally returned to the lodge after the brother passes.  It is then given to the next Master if he chooses to wear that one or if the lodge has multiples he can choose from the bunch.  Once in a while you'll get a new one but no one wants a new one.  New ones are not made as high in quality than older ones.  An average modern jewel can run about $600.  An older one will get double or more.  Mine was first worn in 1958.  There is actually a second piece that you cannot see.  On the back side from the sunburst down is another piece exactly shaped like the front and it is hinged.  The outer part has my name and masonic information.  Flip it up and the original brother's information is there from 1958-59.  I forgot that we get new PM aprons but the one I chose is from the same brother who once wore the jewel.  The apron in the picture is from 1959.  I am having it sent in to have the gold thread cleaned up.  It should shine well for being nearly 50 years old.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 19, 2008)

Very Nice!  Grats!


----------



## JEbeling (Nov 5, 2008)

Just go and work in lodge... !

its not the exturnal but its the inturnal qualifications that make a man a mason.. !


----------



## jhaerwie (Nov 21, 2008)

TexMass said:


> As I have posted before.  Wearing a suit does not make you a better Mason.  You can join a lodge and never attend another meeting but still be a Mason and live a life of strong Masonic value.  All I have said is you should be respectful to the Craft and dress appropriatly when going to lodge.  This has nothing to do with you being a Mason.




Very well said Worshipful.......


----------



## Nate C. (Nov 27, 2008)

It's the inner and not the outer.....


----------



## mm/mmm (Nov 27, 2008)

Here in Aus and in particular Victoria our masonic dress is a black dinner suit,white shirt and  bow tie. In summer we can take off our jackets in lodge and wear a cumerbund.
I have seen photos of the brethren in overseas lodge's dressed in casual gear and even overalls with aprons and regailia on. Looks odd but certainly not offensive at all.
After all when we are in an open lodge with aprons ect it would not matter what you had on i guess.


----------



## Brother Secretary (Nov 29, 2008)

that's one of the great thing about Masonry: it being a reflection of the society it's in. I'm reminded of a lodge in the Atlanta (Georgia, not Texas) area called "the Telephone lodge" (I cannot recall the actual name & number) because during the 1960's literally three out every four members worked for Bell South. And yes even in 2008 there are brothers walking right off the ranch into lodge. I'm sure they're wearing dusty boots, jeans, and a work shirt (hopefully one with a collar)

I serve as Secretary of a "black tie" or "traditional observance" lodge in Austin, Robert Burns # 127 where just as in New England, and I believe western Europe as well, dark suit is appropriate for visitors, members are in formal wear, and officers wear wear white gloves as well. If putting on a Tux is not your cup of tea, you might not feel comfortable and would wish to attend a different lodge.

I also serve as Secretary of Parsons # 222 in Austin. Officers usually in a suit, but jeans and a polo is fine, at a minimum. I've had to tell a Brother he was dressed in appropriately: flip flops, shorts, and a t-shirt. I pulled him aside after the meeting a gently and respectfully thanked him for being an active member of the lodge and let him know that if it came down to a single incident of "ran out of time" couldn't make it home to change et cetera, that we'd rather have him here in shorts than not at all. "However, out of respect for where you are you really ought to wear what you'd wear to church or perhaps a job interview."

That seemed to work and did not hurt any feelings. I tend to think had he responded with an "internal not the external" type of comment I would have responded with an equal and matching level of sarcasm if any with something to the effect that "it is then your internal that is demonstrating you have little respect for where you are."

_Come on_, Brothers! "internal not the external" to justify wearing flip flops, shorts, and a t-shirt to lodge?! That is an absolute glittering jewel of a cop out if I've ever heard one.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 29, 2008)

Brother Secretary said:


> _Come on_, Brothers! "internal not the external" to justify wearing flip flops, shorts, and a t-shirt to lodge?! That is an absolute glittering jewel of a cop out if I've ever heard one.



I did have to laugh at that one..lol


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 29, 2008)

blake said:


> I did have to laugh at that one..lol


As did I.


----------



## TexMass (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you Brother Secretary.


----------



## Brother Secretary (Nov 29, 2008)

My pleasure indeed, Worshipful. I'll add it to the calender: Robert Burns # 127 's next stated is on Saturday evening January 25th. Meeting at 5:30 at Round Rock Lodge's building and dinner at 7:30 most likely at Frida's on RR620 by HWY183. Dinner will be around $50 and a cash bar is available. Not sure what the Masonic program will be at dinner, but will post when Brother Master of Ceremonies clues me in.


----------



## lee c smith jr (Dec 5, 2008)

*Did you just come form work or do you just like dressing that way?*

I was visiting a lodge recently and wore a suit and tie. I own my own business so I wear shorts and an untucked collared shirt most days. When I go to lodge I find that I enjoy dressing up. Now if I had to dress that way every day, I might feel differently. While I was visiting this lodge, an EA very defensively asked if I just came from work or just liked dressing that way. He was a big boy and did not seem to be secure enough to have too much friendship and brotherly love in his demeaner. I saw that he was in jeans and a tshirt and the question caught me off guard. I told him that I belonged to the Commandery and I had to dress up there and I found that I enjoyed it. The lodge(like some of mine)was a blue collar crowd or older Brothers that have retired and may be in failing health who don't feel like dressing up. The only way that I could influence this young Mason was to be an example. Sometimes older Masons need an example too. Just remember that we are all Brethern and all equal with a few exceptions. The Master of the lodge can tell him how to conduct himself, but then how far do you want to take it? Is his dress "unmasonic". Do you want to press charges.


----------



## caeservi (Dec 5, 2008)

when it comes to degree work, I think there should be some sort of formality.  When bringing an EA to light, the first thing he sees shouldn't be the conferrer in a spongebob t-shirt


----------



## TexMass (Dec 5, 2008)

My good friend and PM always wore tails with his tux and top hat on 3rd degree nights.  He also wore his white vest and watch with fob.  He wanted to make a lasting impression when the candidate becomes a MM.  His ritual is always perfect.  He is asked constantly to come to other lodges and do ritual for them.  He has raised over 60 MM so far.  He's a great guy.  He was Squire Bently's (our newest member) SD a few years back.


----------



## lee c smith jr (Dec 9, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Moved from another post

In a recent post, it was also mentioned that they thought shorts were not a problem because it was the internal and not the external.... No argument with the latter. In my post previous to that I mentioned that a Mason should show respect to the fraternity and dress accordingly. A church going man does not dress like he's going to church everyday, only when he's going to church. This does not make him less moral on weekdays. He pays respect to the church and his religion of choice by dressing appropriatly when attending services. I see no difference for lodge meetings. 

When I attended Waco Lodge, I had no slacks or suit. I wore my best jeans and a collard shirt and boots or dress casual shoes, no tennis shoes. I finally bought a golf shirt with the S&C embroidered on it and wore that often. I had to buy two suits when I began to visit my lodge up here and less than a year later I had to buy a tux. I feel like I'm showing respect to the Craft by my atire. Again, that's just me. 
__________________
Wor. Jack Sutton




Nail on the head brother, nail on the head. My father-in-law bought a brick outside of Minute Maid Park the caption he chose is "Attitude is everything" I feel that our attire is a reflection of our attitude in Masonry when we are attending. But maybe this attire thing happened gradually. I mean, when a cop or a serviceman wears a hat with his uniform, it demands respect. When a dressup cowboy wears his hat inside to dance or eat or anything inside, I think it shows ignorance. What if the WM decided he looked silly in a hat and refused to wear one? I feel that the way we dress is as much a part of the symbology of the lodge as the Worshipful Masters Hat and the jewel around his neck.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 9, 2008)

For a stated meeting I always wear a suit. For most other meeting it is a shirt and tie. But that is just me.


----------



## rhitland (Mar 24, 2009)

Not I said the fly, I reserve Masonic charges for the worst of offenses and you could come in shirt off, one shoe and a leg cut off of your blue jeans and I would care not but then again I am the guy who comes right from tee-ball practise wearing shorts and t-shirt to floor school. I would be half an hour late otherwise and my thoughts are its better for me to be there than not.


----------



## Old Texan (Mar 24, 2009)

Since I am new to this journey, I hope you will not be upset with for chiming in on this.
 If I remember correctly, "it is the internal, not the external qualities, that makes a man a Mason
 Being in a Texas lodge, I have come to find that we have members, from Farmers to business men. Most of the Brothers come dressed in starched jeans, starched shirts, and boots. The elders are usually dressed more comfortable. But I think this is a "Texas Thing". I work hard all day getting dirty and greasy. It is nice to dress up to go to the lodge. I would not go to church in shorts, tank top, and flipflops.
 I don't think dressing in shorts, tank tops, and flip flops would be a proper dress. But thats just me.


----------



## A7V (Mar 24, 2009)

I just noticed that no one has mentioned this, but I know personally, I can't afford a suit.  

Some of these people that dress "down" or "casual" might wear a suit and maybe the financial standing, especially in today's economy doesn't allow them to afford a suit.

I know suits can be had for 100 dollars but that is a lot of money for clothes that will rarely get worn.  Yes, once a month to a stated meeting is rare to me.

Also, the church thing has been brought up and since becoming a Christian, it is a belief that I hold deeply that it does not matter what you wear, but who you are or who you are trying to become, and the clothes in no such way "make the man", his actions and the way he carries himself "make him".   If Jesus would eat with prostitutes and tax collectors, because he saw they needed the most help, you really think he would care how someone comes to worship.

I was in the Navy for 10 years and had to wear a uniform everyday, I think that is another thing that has influenced my attitude on this subject.  I had sailors that couldn't pour piss from a boot but could make a uniform sharp, but yet my smartest sailors were only passable.   Well in the Navy, that guy with the sharp uniform that couldn't perform his job got better ratings, than the person excellent at his job, but couldn't iron right.  What is the sense in that?

Here is another thing, my entire arm left arm and most of my right arm is tattooed, if I wear a short sleeve polo, do I suddenly become worse in your eyes than if I wore a long sleeve collared shirt?   You didn't know about those tattoos but now that you do, am I a different man?  Will I disgrace the craft by showing my tattoo covered arms in a meeting?

sorry, but this really gets under my skin, I will end my rant and apologize if I upset anyone.


----------



## Robert Marshall (Mar 24, 2009)

A7V, I see no need for apologizing. I think this is an increasingly important issue that will need to be examined on a great level in Texas Masonry.


----------



## daopqc (Mar 24, 2009)

To me it comes down to "its the enternal and not the external" , but there is also respect to the lodge, the brothern , and also the *CRAFT*.


----------



## tomasball (Mar 24, 2009)

Let's stop and think about what internal vs. external really means, and to what extent it really applies to this question.  My opinion is that you should dress as if you were attending a meeting opened in the Name of God.  If a man has limited means but tries to appear well-groomed and neat, that to me reflects on his internal qualifications just like it would for a well-to-do man to show up looking like a slob.


----------



## A7V (Mar 24, 2009)

tomasball said:


> My opinion is that you should dress as if you were attending a meeting opened in the Name of God.



Ok, but that means different things to different people.  I go to an Episcopal Church, and I would say my church service is a "meeting" opened in the name of G-d.   People wear shorts and t-shirts, flipflops, we even had a highschool girl show up in her softball uniform because she had a game right after service.
Our priest has no issue with this because he knows our intent and our well meaning on even coming to church.

I am sure that some peoples churchs we would be looked at funny and maybe even asked to leave if we showed up like that.

If Masonry is dying and people are not coming to lodge, why in the h*ll are you going to make it harder on them, or on my generation, who despises dressing up.

It would be sad to see the CRAFT die because people can't look past something as little as clothe.


----------



## tomasball (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmm.  Now, I'm not from anywhere near College Station, but I gather St. Alban's Lodge is pretty persnickity about their dress, and they seem to be crawling with college age guys who look forward to attending meetings that are presented as "something special."  Anyone here who has insights on that?


----------



## A7V (Mar 24, 2009)

tomasball said:


> Hmm.  Now, I'm not from anywhere near College Station, but I gather St. Alban's Lodge is pretty persnickity about their dress, and they seem to be crawling with college age guys who look forward to attending meetings that are presented as "something special."  Anyone here who has insights on that?



I think we should just agree to disagree.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 24, 2009)

A7V said:


> If Masonry is dying and people are not coming to lodge, why in the h*ll are you going to make it harder on them, or on my generation, who despises dressing up.



I grow tired when I hear how this is Texas yadda yadda. It can be done and it is done in many parts of the US, especially overseas. If you are short on time, simply bring your clothes to change in at Lodge. It was refreshing to attend the SR reunion as everyone who put it on was at least decked out in a coat and tie. I for one would love to see this:







and not


----------



## A7V (Mar 24, 2009)

blake said:


> I grow tired when I hear how this is Texas yadda yadda. It can be done and it is done in many parts of the US, especially overseas. If you are short on time, simply bring your clothes to change in at Lodge. It was refreshing to attend the SR reunion as everyone who put it on was at least decked out in a coat and tie. I for one would love to see this:



First of all, I haven't said anything about this being Texas.  I am from a Hawaiian Lodge and it is fine to wear an Aloha shirt and Khaki pants to lodge, or a golf shirt.  No need for a suit.  What is so wrong with that?


Two issues with the pictures provided as reference.  
That is a picture of officers in the lodge, even in Hawaiian Lodge while the members were casual the officers were still in suit and tie.  I don't think your picture applies to this argument.

The second issue is that your second picture is a little bit to extreme on that scale, I think the argument here is against people wearing casual clothing like jeans and t-shirts, not showing up half naked.    It just doesn't fit.

Here is a picture from Kendall Lodge in Boerne






You seriously have an issue with how these Brothers are dressed?  You would stop these two men from becoming EA's because of what they are wearing?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 24, 2009)

First off, if you had performed a search you will find that this topic has been beat to death over and over and over. Would I personaly prefer a coat and tie to jeans or shorts? Anyday.

Secondly the pictures were for humorous purposes of which you seem not to have  

Lastly please don't be so presumptuous. I never commented on that photo so please don't  put words into my mouth.


----------



## A7V (Mar 24, 2009)

blake said:


> First off, if you had performed a search you will find that this topic has been beat to death over and over and over.



I wasn't the one who brought the topic back up today, and you are posting here as well.    So, what if it has been beat to death over and over and over.  Someone on your forum decided they wanted to bring it up again.  Is that so bad?

If you really want me to shut up then fine I will, since we are never going to agree anyway.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## RJS (Mar 24, 2009)

.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Mar 24, 2009)

^
 I
 I 
 I
 I

aaahhha haaa haaaaa !!


----------



## jwardl (Mar 24, 2009)

My lodge sees many brothers come directly from work -- which entails everything from suits to jumpsuits to casual wear. All are appropriate to me so long as they're clean and in good condition. I would find it inappropriate to come shirtless or in a sleeveless t-shirt, or wearing swim trunks. So long as a brother is dressed respectably, I'm good with it.


----------



## JEbeling (Mar 25, 2009)

Brethern its not the External but the Internal... ! remember..? 

The only perfect Masons are the ones who stay at home and don't come and work in lodge.. ! If you show up your going to do something that doesn't agree with everybody.. ! 

Great Job Brethern.. ! just keep those EA's working.. ! Seems to me like a very good lodge that brothern are confortable walking in the door.. !


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 17, 2009)

All aboard the bump wagon.


----------



## Robert Marshall (Aug 17, 2009)

This occured recently in my lodge. A young, newly raised Brother came to Lodge wearing a t-shirt, shorts, and flip flops. An older Brother informed him upon arrival that it's sort of an etiquette thing to always wear pants to stated meetings. This was something many of the Brothers had not heard discussed before and in fact, the young man in question seemed mildly insulted. However, I pose this. If we cannot take such a simple criticism from a Brother without it turning into a bigger problem, are we truly doing our best to work without contention. I understand that the argument can go either way, but if it will ease the mind of an older Brother if you come wearing pants, I say wear pants. If, however, it's common at your Lodge for Masons to show up looking as though they are on vacation, there won't be a problem. There's another point to this subject that we might consider: Several of the Brothers at my Lodge, myself included, work in hard labor/construction. This typically means that there is little or no time between the work day and Lodge meetings and often, we show up in the same, dirty clothes we worked in. This isn't the case at every meeting and certainly not stated meetings if it can be helped, but sometimes, it's the only way we can make it on time.


----------



## WarriorProphet (Nov 13, 2009)

I believe there are 3 main tenets to answering this argument in my view:

1) What is the tradition and/or rule of dress in your lodge
2) If a brother offends the statute of #1, please handle it respectfully, and if possible privately, by either the WM or a PM or brother close to the offender as you deem appropriate
3) Understand when deciding to change #1 you run the risk of alienating one faction or the other, weigh that along with all pros/cons, and come to a consensus among as great a quorum as possible of all active brethren in your lodge

I see that most offense comes when this topic has been broached in a quiet or even passive way in some lodges, without attention to the tenet #3. Careful observation of this last tenet can save you the situation posed by Longhorn1rob above, where a contention enters the work of the craft that is not the most noble kind, and could allow you to better work in lodge as brethren with only the proper contention of who can work best together, and best perform the work.

Offending a brother based solely on his dress neither improves to quality of the work nor the fellowship of the brethren as they work.

In the case that a brother does become offended by the confrontation the third item I posed can be coupled with any heart felt apology to set a proper expectation among the brethren. It is fine to be flexible and improve our respect for the ledge and craft by setting an expectation for dress, and by overtly stating it thus hopefully personal offense to an individual brother can be better avoided during the explanations and accompanying dialogs as brethren of a particular lodge reach a consensus on the issue.


----------

